# Help finding wood



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Can anyone point me to some place in the houston area that can get specialty cabinet wood. I'm building my own cabinets and can't find any where that carys, or can get, hickory.

Thanks Chad


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Houston Hardwoods should have what you need.

http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

hardwood lumber at 700 east 5 1/2 street in the lower part of the heights is an excellent source for all kinds of wood 713-862-6628 , so is mason mill and lumber off hempstead hwy i think on tanner rd


----------

